# fink install location



## hazmat (Jul 21, 2002)

Why is it that fink installs by default into /sw?  I want to install it, but really hate having to make new root level directories unless absolutely necessary.  I read at the fink site about not installing into already existing directories due to the risk of files getting overwritten, but I would prefer something like /usr/local/fink.  Any reason not to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## lethe (Jul 21, 2002)

from  the installation docs at fink s website:



> The source release must be installed from the command line, so open Terminal.app and change to the directory where you put the fink-0.x.x-full.tar.gz archive. The following command extracts the archive:
> 
> tar -xzf fink-0.x.x-full.tar.gz
> 
> ...



i downloaded the source, and tried it, and yes, it will prompt you to change the installation location right after you give it your password.  default is /sw.

as for why or why not, it hardly seems to matter to me, what directory you put finks software into.  maybe if it resides in /usr/local, that whole directory might get overwritten by an apple update?  seems very unlikely to me, since that directory should be reserved for user installed programs...  that directory is completely empty in clean OSX installation.  personally i don t mind having an /sw directory, but i can imagine one instance where it would be very useful to install fink software under /usr/local/fink:  if you are mounting your /usr/local over a network.  then your fink installations will be the same across your network.  i guess you could accomplish the same thing by also mounting /sw over the network, but that adds complication.  meh.


----------



## dani++ (Jul 22, 2002)

I use a different directory because I like to keep my root disk partitions fairly small and install the big stuff on other disks.

This way my root dir is not cluttered. However, I only install from source then.

dani++


----------



## hazmat (Jul 22, 2002)

I ended up installing from source, making the prefix /usr/local/fink.  Seems fine.


----------



## sao (Jul 23, 2002)

Hi there, from the fink FAQ's:



> Q1.4: Why doesn't Fink install into /usr/local?
> 
> A: There are several reasons, but the common line is "because breakage will occur".
> 
> ...



 You are on your own. So, don't complain later or blame fink if problems come out.

 Fink doesn't install into /usr/local unless explicitly requested and doesn't require fiddling with /usr/bin/make or other system-provided commands. That makes it safer to use and reduces interference with Mac OS X and third-party packages to a minimum. 

 To have a separate folder where I keep all what's installed by fink it's for me a blessing, and keep things very tidy in my machine. And of course the biggest advantage is that if I feel I don't need fink anymore or I need to reinstall everything, it's extremely easy to uninstall, as it keeps all the things at one place (/sw).

 sudo rm -rf /sw

 Good luck to you.


 Cheers...


----------



## hazmat (Jul 23, 2002)

Yes, but I have it the same way, but even neater I think.  /usr/local/fink -> /usr/local/fink/bin , /usr/local/fink/etc , etc.


----------



## sao (Jul 23, 2002)

Yes, friend, you have reinvented the "wheel".

 Anybody can do that.

 but it seems there are reasons why they ask us to install in /sw. 

 or maybe, shall we think that the fink developers are plain idiots (and yes WE are smarter).

 My advice, study the concept of fink a little longer, otherwise just install everything by hand.

 I repeat, good luck to you. 

 Cheers...


----------



## hazmat (Jul 23, 2002)

Calm down.  I never said anyone was an idiot or anyone was wrong.  I read why they said to install into /sw.  It seems because they would rather not have fink install into /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/etc/, etc.  I installed as the prefix /usr/local/fink, so that is the root of fink.  Nothing goes into anything underneath.  According to the fink docs, where will that be a problem?  If I missed something, I am more than happy to hear about it.


----------



## sao (Jul 23, 2002)

Oh, I see. I understand. Very well then.

 Again, good luck.


 Cheers...


----------

